# Hello from the mountains of North Carolina



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Marty. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

Always great to see more NC'ers join , what town are you in ?


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana:


----------



## MountainMonster (Jun 13, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk
> 
> Always great to see more NC'ers join , what town are you in ?


I life about 20 miles north of Burnsville. Closer to Erwin TN.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## MountainMonster (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everybody. I've already found the site to be a great help to me. Great website!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

